# Rocky Patel Sun Grown The Sixty Cigar Review - careful with the pigtail



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I love the sungrown line. this was no exception. used the teeth pulling the tail method. but cap split. so i just cut it. oak, cedar, and very toas...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Sun Grown The Sixty Cigar Review - careful with the pigtail


----------

